# First RUB



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm mostly finished. 1/2" hardware cloth was all the store had so I had to try it. I knew exactly which mouse would be appropriate for testing it too. She was in there maybe three minutes. Mind you, she didn't get OUT but I figure if their heads come out, well, it's only a matter of time.

Anna one anna two anna...


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh wow, what a little Houdini you have! And she looks like a cute bear in a zoo! :lol: 
I have wire netting with similar dimensions, but my mice don't get out of their cages - I guess they can't do that hanging upside-down, as the lid is the only place I've put it. Um, I hope they won't prove me otherwise now...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

She sure is - my first mouse escapee! She's the one who got the lump on her side/presumed hernia. (and looks great now)

Someone else mentioned the lids are fine too with that mesh so I hope you guys are right!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my, she is such a pretty little girl, and a great escape artist! That first picture made me laugh. Good luck!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh wow, how cute she is!  I think the .5 inch wire is also a concern, due to sometimes they get part of the way out, get stuck, then try to go back in via another square... Then it depends how long until you find them, in their predicament, and get them out, as to how much of a problem that causes. Hopefully all will go well for your mice.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Aww! She looks so innocent in the second picture. To innocent!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

as you have attached it to the underside of the lid to prevent escapes place another piece on the top side but offset it so the overall squares are then only 1/4 inch, the thickness of the plastic will prevent her even getting her head out.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That's exactly the plan.  I didn't know how to word it so have been calling it "cross-layering."


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

that first picture is so funny and cute  beautiful mouse


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

cute mouse!


----------

